# portuprade issue from guest OSes



## joumon (Oct 22, 2009)

It'd be greatly appreciated if someone clarifies an issue with respect to portupgrade. I have FreeBSD 7.2 installed on VMWare Fusion and VirtualBox, respectively, on Snow Leopard. Whenever I tried to portupgrade from those FreeBSDs of VMWare and VirtualBox, it behaves quite differently. I don't know why, though. 

From FreeBSD 7.2 in VMWare Fusion on Snow Leopard:

```
> portupgrade -ai
---> Session started at: ....
*** None has installed or upgraded. 
---> Session ended at: ....
```
From FreeBSD 7.2 in VirtualBox on Snow Leopard:

```
> portupgrade -ai
---> Session started at: ....
---> Upgrade of emulators/linux_base-fc4 started at:...
    < does some checksums...blah, blah, blah>

=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ftp[/url]....
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ftp[/url]....
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ftp[/url]....
...
     < seems like it infinitely tries fetching without any success>
```
Is this a configuration issue of portupgrade or a virtual machine error from either virtual machine? This has been really bothering me because I have to use a stabler one from either virtual machine, but this makes me so confused, thereby my losing faith in either virtual machine. When I checked the VirtualBox homepage, they claim that FreeBSD is partially working. So this might be a bug of VirtualBox, though. 

Thank you for your tip in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks like the guest running in VMWare fusion has Internet access and the Virtualbox guest doesn't.

Check the VB one, see if it has an IP address. Also verify if /etc/resolv.conf is set correctly.


----------



## joumon (Oct 22, 2009)

Networks on both VMWare and VirtualBox are working fine. No issues in networking, though.


----------



## joumon (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess I sort of figured out how to resolve this issue. I still don't know why, but the problem was port upgrading of emulator/linux-base-fc_4_14 to emulator/linux-base-fc_4_15. If I press "Ctrl+C" only once, portupgrade stops upgrading linux-base-fc_4_15 and successfully upgrades the rest of ports. Unfortunately, however, linux-base-fc_4_15 keeps failing due to "file not found" error. Thank you for your tips, again.


----------



## joumon (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess that I figured out why portupgrade behaved differently from VMWare Fusion and VirtualBox. I ran cvsup/portsdb at different dates, which I forgot to my stupidity, so there existed different versions of ports. However, the port of emulator/linux-base-fc_4_15, which I still don't know how to fix, may have a configuration problem for FTP sites because portupgrade doesn't successfully fetch files from given FTP sites. Sorry for the confusion if any.


----------

